# "A" Team limiting out on Trigger and AJ



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Been trying to post here for a week, will give it one more go (security chip, etc. etc.). Capt Ed took us east to a seldom used hole, for us, and we had a great, beautiful day on the Gulf....


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

OK Alex,I'll take wrecks to the East for a hundred,What is the Oriskany?Just guessing,congrats on the catch.


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

Hahaha! Triggers gotta be atleast 14".


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Smallest was 14 1/2. Not the "O", east edge.


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm just busting your chops... looks like a nice day!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Skip y'all are gonna have to back off. Not going to be any fish left by the time I get my boat.

Nice work. Love the mingo spread.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I know y'all aren't fishing with those ole cheap ass uglystiks??? Right?


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Great trip guys, that meal looks delicious!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Pa Pow!!!

thats a hell of a pile O'Fish well done, thats good stuff


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

We love those Uglystiks and we all fish with them. Have caught some might large fish with them and never broken one. Terry and Skip do a lot of jugging with 'um!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

ShurKetch said:


> We love those Uglystiks and we all fish with them. Have caught some might large fish with them and never broken one. Terry and Skip do a lot of jugging with 'um!!


Me too. Bet I own 10 of them. Ya can't beat em.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

hey, john
how did you fix those throats? looks mighty good.:thumbup:
good trip, too.

jack


----------



## fsr angler (Jun 26, 2014)

How far offshore where y'all?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

28mi.


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Jack, normally broil everything, as I did with the throats - salt, pepper, lemon and butter for about 10 minutes, depending on size - always a delish meal and a LOT of meat...


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

Looks like a nice trips, I have purchased about 10 of the ugly stick jigging rods. Really the first reasonable mass market jigging rod. I have broke about 6 of them at this point from broken reel seats, grip slidding, couple breaking from someone high sticking. Still using about 4 of them and they do the job. I have switched to penn rampage jigging rods. I have 3 now and have not broken any of them and feel quality is a little better for the same price. Just giving my input after about 7 years of using the ugly sticks. Tight lines!


----------

